

Ask HN: Why not a GEO dispersed startup? - c00p3r

This is some kind a follow up to this - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565375<p>Why not to model a startup as a hybrid of an open source project (say, Cassandra) and some team-building and a payment model form a soccer team?<p>Isn't co-called 'sponsored' projects works exactly this way?<p>There are some kind of healthy competition and rotation among contributors. You can pay a premiums for a milestone achievement, or for closing a ticket and the like.<p>If there are thousands of a successful GEO dispersed OSS projects (linux kernel, freebsd, nginx, sqlite, git, to name a few) why not adapt this model as a basis for a startup?
======
ohashi
Money causes problems that a bunch of semi-anonymous people in most cases
won't be able to handle without a clear organization.

~~~
c00p3r
But a lot of shared-payments schemes are working well, especially in porn, SEO
and web-advertising.

